# Practical ways around 5 device GenieGo limit?



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I just learned from DirecTV that you can only have 1 GenieGo on your account with a max of 5 mobile devices. There are 7 of us in my family with a total of 9 devices we want to access the GenieGo. The usage level will be low from any one device, so we can trade off connections. Ideas?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That's true when you try to add a 6th -it will ask you which one do you want to delete- SO a work around is to Drop and add as needed- only option for now


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> That 5 devices is only for the Genie.
> There are lots of setups with additional receivers ( have their own tuner ) that can be added to any system.
> Example: A genie and 3 clients, then add an HR24 or 2 and then maybe an H25 or 2. They have switches that will handle 16 tuners.


He's asking about the GenieGo, not the Genie. The GenieGo can only support up to 5 devices for playback.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> He's asking about the GenieGo, not the Genie. The GenieGo can only support up to 5 devices for playback.


Thanks,

I know zero about the Genie go. Hah, that rhymes. LOL

I deleted the post.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I know zero about the Genie go. Hah, that rhymes. LOL


Damn't Jimmie - looking up from the keyboard would help :rolling:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

WestDC said:


> That's true when you try to add a 6th -it will ask you which one do you want to delete- SO a work around is to Drop and add as needed- only option for now


Yes, but when you delete a device, you have to wait 30 days before you can re - add it back as an active device, correct?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Draw straws every thirty days?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes on the 30 days.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only "practical" way is to share devices as there is a waiting period of 30 days before a deleted device can be added again.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Id look at one other thing. Are some of these devices stay at home devices and some leave the house devices? Id use the genie go for leave the house ones and Id take full advantage of the fact that almost every channel can be live streamed and their Video On Demand accessed via either dtvs ipad and iPhone app or the individual channels apps.

In fact I think the only channel you can't access now at home is hallmark.


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I think Netflix has a better usage model. You can log into any device, but only 2 (or 4, depending on your plan) can watch simultaneously. This model works best for my somewhat large family.


----------

